# Build your own cart



## kimie28 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm just curious if anybody has ever built their own training cart or easy entry cart? If so, how did you do it and/or where did you get the plans?

THANKS!


----------



## Amy (Feb 13, 2007)

My husband built our very first show cart & we drove and showed in it for several years-- we still use it when we have more than 3 horses showing in a class.

My son- in - law also has built many EZ entry carts -- I don't think either of them really had a "pattern"


----------



## Cara (Feb 13, 2007)

i haven't but i know a friend that makes nice ones!!! :bgrin


----------



## Buckskin gal (Feb 13, 2007)

Hubby and son have made several and used their own ideas in constructing it. Sometime back someone posted pictures of one being built so you might do a search to find it. Here is one that we have made.


----------



## dangerranger (Feb 14, 2007)

Im in the process of building a new one now. its my second one. the first was for a big horse. I didnt use a plan but looked at several on line for dementions and ideas. the new one Im adding some new ideas, bigger wheels, reshaped the poles, and moved the single tree down to make pulling it easier for a mini. there are plans on this forum for simple carts. someone posted a plan for a goat cart that was corect size for a mini. try serching our arcives . DR.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 14, 2007)

I took some graph paper and designed my first convertable showcart. I started with sitting in a chair, and figuring how high I wanted my seat from the floor, how far ahead my feet would have to go, in reference to where they would be comfortable in stirrups. then there was the level of the shaves, taking into consideration wheel size in relation to the rest in order to have the perfect balace in the tugs, shaft length...and took it to a master-welder, who made it all happen.

Basket in, with 24" wheels, 33.75" mare.






Basket out, 20" wheels, 31.50" mare.


----------



## SHANA (Feb 14, 2007)

My husband builds carts. You can see them on our website in For Sale section. He also sells them. I had bought one cart and he used that one as a model to make the second one. They are very nice.


----------

